
Lucy to Allow Charlie Brown to Kick Football - chris-at
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/08/08/android-security-monthly
======
forgottenacc56
Apple really have worked out the importance of a consistent platform with
regular updates.

Google really stuffed up by not ensuring from day one that all Android devices
MUST update from a central, Google controlled resource.

Android shouldn't be fragmented but googles poor decisions mean it is. The
outcome is that when disastrous security flaws are revealed, the best Google
can do is say "errr, please, phone vendors, we'd like it if you considered
maybe offering an optional critical security update." The phone vendors say
"what, we've got better things to do." Royal fuck up.

------
lnanek2
This doesn't seem like a good source of Android news. The writer writes mostly
about iOS and makes a lot of glaringly obvious mistakes when writing about
Android. Note in this link talking about Stagefright like it is the name of an
exploit when really it is the name of the media framework used on Android.

